# 3x3x3 Speedsolve : February 3, 2007



## pjk (Feb 4, 2007)

Scrambles:
1) U2 F' B2 U' B2 D2 U' L' B' F' L' D' U2 B2 R' L2 B' U2 F L B U F2 D' B
2) L F2 D F' D B2 R2 F2 R B2 D L D2 F2 R' L2 D' B' D2 U F B2 R' L D'
3) L R2 U' B R' F B2 R2 U B' L F D2 U' F D F2 B' U2 R2 F' R D B' R2
4) D2 F2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 L D' R' B2 L B2 D2 U2 B U' B' F R2 F L2 B' F' R'
5) R' F' L2 U' B2 R' B2 F L2 D2 R' D U R' F2 B2 R D U' B2 U' B' R2 F2 R2


----------



## tsaoenator (Feb 4, 2007)

(19.06) 14.16 16.56 14.22 (13.66)=14.98

Oww...my first solve...

Andy


----------



## Son Chang-Hwan (Feb 4, 2007)

16.27, 17.81, (18.17), (14.73), 16.39 => 16.82

http://cubelife.oranc.co.kr/


----------



## gn17 (Feb 4, 2007)

Name: Sean Wong
Average: 35.56
Times: (44.47), (30.41), 33.74, 34.23, 38.72


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 4, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
average: 16.83
times: (18.81) 16.89 17.30 16.31 (15.80)

Just got a new cube today. Now starts the fun process of breaking in this thing ;-)


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 4, 2007)

John-Michael Clay
Average: 49.19
Times: (53.46), 50.56, (43.62), 49.86, 48.47

Yay!!!


----------



## FrankMorris (Feb 7, 2007)

Frank Morris
Average: 16.47
Times: (18.22), 15.44, (14.31), 16.61, 17.36


----------



## Erik (Feb 7, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Avg: 14.33
Times: 14.31, (13.16), (16.95), 13.70, 14.98


----------



## Me (Feb 7, 2007)

Name: Tristan Wright
Time : 24.37 (22.31) 26.31 (30.46) 23.57
Average: 24.74

i don' know how that 30.xx got in there


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen
Average: 27.09
Times: 27.27, (21.93), 26.05, (29.96), 27.94

This is my best average ever. I have started to learn blindfolded and strangely enough "not-looking" has improved my look-ahead. 21.93 was a sune for OLL compared to my normal 2-look OLL


----------

